# My just completed Moebius BSG



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I finally completed this today to take to Jaxcon this coming Saturday. It took about a month in parallel with the Batmobile. I used the Acreation decal set and what a job that was, probably 1000 individually cut decals, give or take a 100 or so and many extremely small, but well worth it when I finally finished up. Take a look and let me know what you think.


----------



## sunburn800 (Nov 24, 2006)

*battlestar*

All that work was worth it nicely done sir.:thumbsup:


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

WOW!!

I don't have the patience for that decal job!


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Very nice work! The decals make a big difference - lot of work I guess but seemed to pay off. Good luck in the contest this weekend!
Steve


----------



## rat salad (Oct 18, 2004)

Looks fantastic, Bob! As always, brilliant work!


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

looks great!!!!


----------



## Thunderbird (Mar 4, 2009)

Beautiful job, Bob! Those decals really take your build to the next level.


----------



## Cloudminder (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice job!!


----------



## Xenodyssey (Aug 27, 2008)

Well worth all that effort. It's a great replica of the ship.


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Can't argue with that statement,it does look great.Can a similar result,although probably not as sophisticated as this one,be obtained with a good paint wash.Do you have in mind to do as good as a job with the original Monogram Galactica,or is that Galactica just not your cup of tea.Which comes to mind,someone could come with a great new paint scheme for the original Monogram Galactica along the lines of the Moebius Galactica.I think that the original Galactica is in bigger scale to this one,if I remember correctly.


----------



## Grumpy Popeye (Apr 5, 2002)

looks even better than it does on facebook! My hat's off to you sir!


----------



## cylon75 (Feb 22, 2011)

Very nice i did the same with mine with a battle damaged look.:thumbsup:


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I got a second place in the "Other Scifi ships" division at Jaxcon 2012 today.


----------



## Paulbo (Sep 16, 2004)

Congratulations!


----------

